# Sundown Wed 3/10



## madriverjack (Mar 9, 2010)

Who's in to rip up some of those perfect Gunny bumps? Come on let's get through the mid-week bump and go tear it up. All of you sound so sick, I think everyone should get out of the house so the rest of the family or co-workers don't catch what all of you have. I should be there around 11:00.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2010)

looking at Thurs vs. Wed weather  i'm going to try to make it Wednesday


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2010)

i have to figure out how to do this without getting fired.  If i can pull that off, i'll be there.  thursday looks more iffy weather wise.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry Jack...Im re-habing this week due to a pulled back muscle, coupled with a nasty crash..Planning on sun and monday though


steveo


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm in for Wed afternoon. taking 1/2 day off @ work. should be on the snow around 1.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2010)

do we know anybody in Lift Ops MGT that can arrange for lift 2 to run tomorrow afternoon rather than lift 1?


----------



## severine (Mar 9, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> do we know anybody in Lift Ops MGT that can arrange for lift 2 to run tomorrow afternoon rather than lift 1?


Um...Brian knows people. He's a supervisor in that dept. Chris Sullivan also knows people since he's pretty high up the food chain.

That said I imagine lift 1 is usually running on the slow days because for beginners it's a PITA to get to Tom's and Canyon from lift 2; whereas the more experienced skiers should be able to handle the extra distance involved in skiing Gunny from lift 1.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 9, 2010)

Something weird was going on last night on lift 1. I saw 3 people fall/get pulled off the chair right at the end of the wood load area. Not sure what it was, but eventually the guy bumping the chair was warning everyone to watch their tips when they loaded.


----------



## severine (Mar 9, 2010)

He probably didn't do his job either with bumping or keeping the ramp maintained. If there's a problem, it's usually operator error.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 9, 2010)

severine said:


> Um...Brian knows people. He's a supervisor in that dept. Chris Sullivan also knows people since he's pretty high up the food chain.
> 
> That said I imagine lift 1 is usually running on the slow days because for beginners it's a PITA to get to Tom's and Canyon from lift 2; whereas the more experienced skiers should be able to handle the extra distance involved in skiing Gunny from lift 1.



It was lift 2 this late afternoon/early evening.


----------



## severine (Mar 9, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> do we know anybody in Lift Ops MGT that can arrange for lift 2 to run tomorrow afternoon rather than lift 1?





Madroch said:


> It was lift 2 this late afternoon/early evening.


Yup. Brian's working there right now.  He said he'll put in the suggestion for tomorrow as well.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2010)

severine said:


> Yup. Brian's working there right now.  He said he'll put in the suggestion for tomorrow as well.



he was feeling the same pain i was on monday.. as short as it is from gunny to lift 1 the snow was wet and heavy, it was a lot of work to get over there.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2010)

Madroch said:


> It was lift 2 this late afternoon/early evening.



how was it tonight?  i've been wondering how quickly it sets up once the sun goes away


----------



## mondeo (Mar 9, 2010)

2knees said:


> how was it tonight?  i've been wondering how quickly it sets up once the sun goes away


Left at 8:30 yesterday, still plenty skiable. Was still good around 7:30 today my last run down, Stinger was still soft at 8:15.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2010)

From walking around the base area it seemed like it firmed up really quick after the sun went down, especially in areas that weren't seeing skier traffic.  There was a significant difference from when I got there around 5:15 and like 8.

I put in the request to run lift 2 tomorrow instead of 1, we'll see if it happens.

As long as I'm able to get out of work I'll be there for the afternoon session.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> From walking around the base area it seemed like it firmed up really quick after the sun went down, especially in areas that weren't seeing skier traffic.  There was a significant difference from when I got there around 5:15 and like 8.
> 
> I put in the request to run lift 2 tomorrow instead of 1, we'll see if it happens.
> 
> As long as I'm able to get out of work I'll be there for the afternoon session.



looks like i will be meeting you todayi am coming to your "institution":roll::roll: I found a 2000 BMMC tee shirt last night I forgot I had for the last 5+ years....2000 was the 20th anniversary of the BMMC. I can remember that BMMC like it was yesterday....sat 70 & sunny, sunday a one foot dumpuke:uke:


----------



## Madroch (Mar 10, 2010)

Gonna try and get out again for a couple of hours this evening-- yesterday afternoon/early evening was quite good.  Was perfect to loosen up after sunday's beat down.  Man those kickers can send you-- kind of intimidating for us vertically challenged...but-- the landings are ample, good thing.

Lift 2 would be nice....


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 10, 2010)

Madroch said:


> Gonna try and get out again for a couple of hours this evening-- yesterday afternoon/early evening was quite good.  Was perfect to loosen up after sunday's beat down.  Man those kickers can send you-- kind of intimidating for us vertically challenged...but-- the landings are ample, good thing.
> 
> Lift 2 would be nice....



 we got you're jump in the middle dude  haha.... should be fine once oyu get used to them...


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm leaving in a half an hour to drop my son off at school, then pick up my buddy at 9:15. Then off to the mountain and I can wait to hit soft, tight ,sunny bumps and big kickers on GUNNY. OH MY SUNDOWN HAS NOT FAILED ME ONCE. Thank you again Sundown great job.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 10, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> we got you're jump in the middle dude  haha.... should be fine once oyu get used to them...



Shamed to admit even the middle "baby" kicker surprised me-  hit it with some speed once and off I went...I may need my own "special" kicker...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2010)

Madroch said:


> Shamed to admit even the middle "baby" kicker surprised me-  hit it with some speed once and off I went...I may need my own "special" kicker...



When I hit the lower left kicker for the first time it sent me for an unexpected ride.  My skis went straight up in the air and I landed on my back.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I put in the request to run lift 2 tomorrow instead of 1, we'll see if it happens.



webcam shows lift 1 idle and lift 2 spinning


----------



## Madroch (Mar 10, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> webcam shows lift 1 idle and lift 2 spinning



Just checked the webcam-- it is the first time it has ever worked for me... this could be distracting...


----------



## severine (Mar 10, 2010)

Madroch said:


> Just checked the webcam-- it is the first time it has ever worked for me... this could be distracting...


Still doesn't work in Firefox 3.6. Doesn't even show up.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 10, 2010)

Spousal clearance... now, just need to peel away from webcam and get some work done.  Hope to be on hill before 6:00.  May be last call for a Sunny Gunny for a while.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 10, 2010)

Man, the web cam, the incredible gunny vibe and the impending weather really have me considering walking out the door now and heading right to the hill.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2010)

Madroch said:


> Man, the web cam, the incredible gunny vibe and the impending weather really have me considering walking out the door now and heading right to the hill.



DO IT!. i'm leaving now and will be skiing by 1 (after a conf call from the lodge).


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2010)

Madroch said:


> Man, the web cam, the incredible gunny vibe and the impending weather really have me considering walking out the door now and heading right to the hill.





gmcunni said:


> DO IT!. i'm leaving now and will be skiing by 1 (after a conf call from the lodge).



x2!  I should be on skis before 1 myself! :beer:


----------



## Madroch (Mar 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> x2!  I should be on skis before 1 myself! :beer:



En route


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 10, 2010)

just got back from Vt plan to head over  round 4 pm


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2010)

it was awesome!


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 10, 2010)

You all suck!!!!


----------

